# Beyond my controll, The perfect practice shot



## Battou (Dec 5, 2007)

Review

Sadly, this went un printed and I was left unaware I had hit the mark and now the the documentation for this is gone. I tried for this for months but never got it acccording to the prints I recieved. On this particular occation I could see that one of the lights was out but figured there where enough of them on to get the information I needed and commenced to practice shots. This was done with the Sakar 135mm on my EF with 200 film, that's all I know.


----------

